
If Peter Thiel were on Amazon’s board, Jeff Bezos wouldn’t ask him to leave - angry-hacker
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/20/if-peter-thiel-were-on-amazons-board-jeff-bezos-wouldnt-ask-him-to-leave/
======
angry-hacker
In the light of latest stories of Thiel and Trump, does anyone else feel
disgusted how Brendan Eich was treated?

It looks like Thiel is a special boy and since everyone knows him in tech
world, diverse opinions are ok, as long as you have connections.

I'm not blaming Thiel here, but it's funny to see the hypocrisy.

~~~
MrZongle2
_" In the light of latest stories of Thiel and Trump, does anyone else feel
disgusted how Brendan Eich was treated?"_

The only difference between Thiel and Eich is that the former has a more
attractive profit-to-pain ratio, and thus is defended from the mob.

------
gozur88
No reason why he should.

